# General > AquaTalk >  hi all AQers, you guys gotta see this impressive tank setup!!!!!

## diazman

YouTube - Mr.Amano feeds his altum angel



i was browsing youtube and came across this video, showcasing a damn impressive tank.enjoy and peace  :Grin:

----------


## vinz

For the guys who have been in this hobby for a number of years, this is old news. But nevertheless, its a great tank and thanks for bringing it up again, especially for the new members.

----------


## diazman

> For the guys who have been in this hobby for a number of years, this is old news. But nevertheless, its a great tank and thanks for bringing it up again, especially for the new members.



my bad. i thought this is somewhat new. lol  :Embarassed:

----------


## vinz

Oh... I wasn't chiding you. Just wanted to clarify, that's all.

I'm sure that tank goes through changes, whether naturally (allowed to grow) or artificially (scaped). Even the old members are still awed and inspired by the tank and would love to see updates.

Thanks for reminding us.

----------


## eddy planer

I wonder how to maintain or even trimming those flora in deep water of 1.6m! any one advise?

----------


## diazman

> Oh... I wasn't chiding you. Just wanted to clarify, that's all.
> 
> I'm sure that tank goes through changes, whether naturally (allowed to grow) or artificially (scaped). Even the old members are still awed and inspired by the tank and would love to see updates.
> 
> Thanks for reminding us.



oh . no worries.. its not you. its just me.lol i did not think that this video was published long time ago. but then again enjoy  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

> I wonder how to maintain or even trimming those flora in deep water of 1.6m! any one advise?


wear your scuba gear and dive inside  :Laughing: 

I add few photo, may not be the same scape but it might be the same tank size. I can't remember where did I get the photo from, should be somewhere at ADA website  :Opps:  (the last picture said adana.co.kr  :Grin: )

Enjoy  :Grin:

----------


## diazman

wow. can house millions of tetras there.cool

----------


## barmby

diazman, good post. I am still awe by this tank..

----------


## diazman

> diazman, good post. I am still awe by this tank..



thank you barmby.  :Smile:  enjoy  :Grin:

----------


## tcy81

still amazes me when i see this huge tank setup.
Its an inspiration for me, makes me want to have a large planted tank also.

----------


## mordrake

i still dream of this tank  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

I can't affort the maintenance  :Laughing:

----------


## diazman

> I can't affort the maintenance


 i guess neither of us could. heheh  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Thanks Shadow for the pictures... amazing!!! I am going to start a new tank to rival that next week*


* 1/50 of intended size
 :Evil:

----------


## onizukaa

this is so nice!! if only i have a tank/space to put this tank like this. can stay home all day long just to relax and see the beautiful tank.

----------


## diazman

> this is so nice!! if only i have a tank/space to put this tank like this. can stay home all day long just to relax and see the beautiful tank.


i wish i had it too. but. hdb gonna kill me for this  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

confirm not allow by HDB.

----------


## Viper007

> confirm not allow by HDB.


Yah boy if not the floor would collapses... The house below will become a swimming pool :Grin:

----------


## diazman

> Yah boy if not the floor would collapses... The house below will become a swimming pool


heheh good one viper  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Since we are talking about large tanks and HDB... I was told that any tank larger than 4ft will require HDB's approval. You just have to apply for it, they have engineer to help calculate (for free). But will take time... I think it's better to be safe than sorry, I'm sure they can issue fine for offenders  :Exasperated:

----------


## vinz

The details and discussion about HDB permit for big tanks are here.

The permit application is free, but they do not calculate for you. You have to submit plans the stand design and where you intend to place it.. They will tell you can or not and maybe suggest a safe location or safe design.

----------


## jwuog

Actually I know at least one dude/family in Singapore having this size of tank. Well, I don't actually know him personally, but I passed by his house. His is a corner shophouse somewhere in the Geylang-Joo Chiat area. Very charming place.

When you pass by the house, you see on the side this huge tank resting on the floor, as big as Amano's. Not planted though. I remember it's black (obama paper?)
with lots of stingrays in there.

----------


## Puffer

Thanks for the pictures! The last time I saw this setup, I'll been dreaming of it every night before I sleep....Really! But then I would ask myself: if gonna have this tank, must first own a landed property....And to own a landed property (at least for me), have to strike Toto....Keep on dreaming..

----------


## fishhead

very nice tank

----------

